# Peach Blueberry cobbler



## Holly2015 (Sep 22, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 22, 2019)

going to be some good stuff, looks good already, i'll take a little ice cream on top of mine!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm already licking my lips in anticipation.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2019)

Yup looks good. Pass me some ice cream smokerjim.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2019)

This looks great


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 22, 2019)

nice looking pooch there, is he/she a german shorthair. oh yeah the kabobs look fantastic.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 22, 2019)

Everything looks GREAT!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2019)

The Kabobs and Cobbler are both off top great starts, can't wait to see the finales.


----------



## xray (Sep 23, 2019)

Everything looks great! I’m not a sweet tooth person but I really want to make cobbler.

Beautiful GSP, love the ticking. My guy is more white with liver spots and less ticking. Excellent dogs!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## disco (Sep 23, 2019)

What a great dessert! Big like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2019)

That cobbler looks GREAT, Holly.  Gotta make one real soon.
BTW.  Beautiful dog!!
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 5, 2019)

Well Lance, it appears that this is one incredible creation. Absolutely gorgeous. Big LIKE!! I have a batch going now but made a little tweak. You called for 1/3 cup of honey but I used 1/4 cup of honey and 1/4 cup of bourbon. I figure if Foamheart can eat his pecan pie for breakfast, I can have bourbon peach & blueberry cobbler for breakfast 

It's all a matter of simple justification,
Robert


----------

